# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Συντήρηση παλιού ραδιοφώνου RCA Q10

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό απραξίας σας παρουσιάζω μια δουλειά μου σχετικά με συντήρηση παλιών ραδιοφώνων. Συγκεκριμένα πρόκειται για ένα ραδιόφωνο ενός καλού μου φίλου το οποίο παλιότερα ανήκε σε ένα συγγενή του. Είναι ένα ξύλινο ραδιόφωνο RCA μοντέλο Q10 και η χρονολογία σχεδίασης τοποθετείται γύρω στο 1941, σύμφωνα με τα βιβλία Ryders Perpetual που βρίσκονται στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.nostalgiaair.org/

Τα βιβλία Ryders Perpetual αποτελούσαν μια συλλογή σχεδίων και manuals των αμερικανικών ραδιοφώνων, πικάπ και παρεμφερών συσκευών με λυχνίες από το ξεκίνημα της ραδιοφωνίας στις ΗΠΑ μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 60 περίπου και ανέρχονται σε 18 τόμους. Στην ανωτέρω ιστοσελίδα είναι αναρτημένα τα σχέδια κατά εργοστάσιο παραγωγής και μοντέλο και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να αναζητήσει οποιοδήποτε σχέδιο αμερικανικής προέλευσης.

Μετά από συζήτηση που είχα με παλιό ραδιοτεχνίτη και έμπορο ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων, έμαθα ότι η αντιπροσωπεία της RCA τη δεκαετία του '50 στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου στην Αθήνα εισήγαγε τους μηχανισμούς και συναρμολογούσε στην Ελλάδα τα ραδιόφωνα για λόγους κόστους. Πιθανότατα κατασκεύαζε στην Ελλάδα και τα ξύλινα κουτιά. Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο κυκλοφορούσε σε δυο εκδόσεις, μια με κουτί βακελίτη και μια με ξύλινο κουτί. Ο πελάτης προκατέβαλε το κόστος του ραδιοφώνου στο εργαστήριο της RCA και η παράδοση γινόταν σε 8-12 μήνες λόγω μεγάλης ζήτησης και φόρτου εργασίας. Αν είχε κάποιο γνωστό τεχνίτη (αθάνατο ελληνικό μέσον) μπορούσε να το παραλάβει  νωρίτερα, πχ σε 6 μήνες.

Το ραδιόφωνο αυτό τεχνικά υπάγεται στην κατηγορία ΑΑ5 (All American Five) δηλαδή ραδιόφωνο των 5 λυχνιών (4+1 ανορθώτρια) και η συνδεσμολογία νημάτων θέρμανσης είναι σε σειρά. Η τάση δικτύου 110-125VAC τροφοδοτεί τα νήματα και επίσης ανορθώνεται για να τροφοδοτήσει με συνεχές τις ανόδους των λυχνιών. Σύμφωνα με παλιό ελληνικό βιβλίο ραδιοτεχνίας που είχα διαβάσει παλιά, το ραδιόφωνο αυτό κατατάσσεται στην κατηγορία των "λαϊκών" ραδιοφώνων.

Στις φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν βλέπετε σετ ποια κατάσταση ήταν το ραδιόφωνο όταν το ανέλαβα για συντήρηση.

----------

Sakan89 (08-07-19)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εκτός από το ξύλινο κουτί το οποίο δεν είχε πολύ μεγάλες φθορές, ο μηχανισμός του ραδιοφώνου ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση. Πολύ σκόνη είχε συγκεντρωθεί επάνω στο σασί, νεκρά έντομα βρίσκονταν μέσα στα πηνία κεραίας και κάτω από το σασί και τα πάρα πολλά υλικά ήταν κατεστραμμένα. Κάποιος επίδοξος ραδιοτεχνίτης είχε κάνει κάποιες προσπάθειες επισκευής βάζοντας βάρβαρο χέρι σε κάποια σημεία. Το ραδιόφωνο αυτό ακολουθούσε τη συνηθισμένη επικίνδυνη τοπολογία της εποχής με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία τον 220V ώστε να μειώνεται η τάση στα απαιτούμενα 110-125V. Η φάση του δικτύου μπορούσε να εμφανιστεί στο σασί με αποτέλεσμα την πρόκληση ηλεκτροπληξίας.

Η ισχύς λειτουργίας του ραδιοφώνου είναι 30W/110V που σημαίνει ότι στα 220V γίνεται 60W λόγω της θερμικής απώλειας της αντίστασης. Για να μην καεί το ξύλινο κουτί είχαν τοποθετηθεί δυο φύλλα αμιάντου στο επάνω μέρος του κουτιού καθώς και στο πλαϊνό, κοντά στην αντίσταση. Σαν συνολική εκτίμηση κατασκευής θα έλεγα ότι ήταν μάλλον μέτρια προς φθηνή αφού τα εξαρτήματα δεν στηρίζονταν σε κόσες (για λόγους κόστους) αλλά ήταν κολλημένα μεταξύ τους και το σασί είχε το ελάχιστο δυνατό μέγεθος.

Αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές χάρτου, ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτές, καλώδια και άλλα υλικά αποκόπηκαν και πετάχτηκαν στα σκουπίδια. Ο αμίαντος αφαιρέθηκε προσεκτικά με σπάτουλα και απορρίφθηκε διότι είναι επικίνδυνο υλικό. Το σασί καθαρίστηκε προσεκτικά με ΑΖΑΞ για τα τζάμια, οι μετασχηματιστές IF ελέγχθηκαν προσεκτικά για βλάβες και ξανατοποθετήθηκαν. Το πηνίο κεραίας είχε κομμένο το πηνιόσυρμα προς τη γη λόγω οξείδωσης. Επισκευάστηκε και κολλήθηκε στη θέση του.Το μεγάφωνο αντικαταστάθηκε με καινούριο, κάποιοι πυκνωτές μίκας αλλοιωμένοι αντικαταστάθηκαν, ο μεταβλητός πυκνωτής καθαρίστηκε όπως και το ποτενσιόμετρο ήχου. Δυο λυχνίες του ραδιοφώνου ήταν καμένες και αρχικά αντικαταστάθηκαν από δυο παλιές από το στοκ του εργαστηρίου.

Αφού έγινε όλη η προεργασία, άρχισε η ανακατασκευή του κυκλώματος με καινούρια υλικά με βάση πάντα το αρχικό σχέδιο αλλά και με κάποιες βελτιώσεις κατά την πορεία της κατασκευής. Στις επόμενες φωτογραφίες βλέπετε την κατάσταση στην οποία ήταν το σασί όταν αποσυναρμολογήθηκε.

----------

Sakan89 (08-07-19)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπορεί η κατασκευή του ηλεκτρονικού μέρους του ραδιοφώνου να ήταν μέτριας ποιότητας αλλά το ξύλινο κουτί σίγουρα είναι ένα έργο τέχνης! Τις δεκαετίες του '40-'50 το ξύλο ήταν το βασικό υλικό από το οποίο κατασκευάζονταν τα περιβλήματα των ραδιοφώνων αλλά αργότερα λόγω κόστους αντικαταστάθηκε από το βακελίτη, το πλαστικό catalin στις ΗΠΑ καθώς και από διάφορα φθηνά πλαστικά στα ιαπωνικά εργοστάσια. Ένα ξύλινο ραδιόφωνο εκτός από ηλεκτρονικό μηχάνημα είναι και ένα έπιπλο-αντίκα που μπορεί να σταθεί μέσα σε ένα χώρο αν εναρμονιστεί με τα υπόλοιπα έπιπλα και αντικείμενα.

Ακολουθούν και άλλες φωτογραφίες όπου φαίνεται η κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόταν η αντίσταση πτώσης τάσης πριν ξεκινήσει η ανακατασκευή, ο αμίαντος που προστάτευε το ξύλο (λόγω του αμιάντου δεν καταστράφηκε από τη θερμοκρασία), και διάφορες όψεις του εσωτερικού του κουτιού μετά την αποσυναρμολόγηση.

Στην πρόσοψη η γυάλινη κλίμακα με τις συχνότητες είχε σκεπαστεί με μια άλλη γυάλινη πλάκα η οποία εσωτερικά ήταν βαμμένη σε καφέ χρώμα. Η πλάκα αυτή πρέπει να ήταν ελληνική πατέντα ώστε να προσαρμοστεί η εργοστασιακή πλάκα στο μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους και ελληνικής κατασκευής κουτί. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να είχε ξεκολλήσει η εσωτερική κλίμακα και όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία, είχε κολληθεί με κόλλα UHU η οποία αλλοίωσε το καφέ χρώμα της εξωτερικής γυάλινης πλάκας.

----------

Sakan89 (08-07-19)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η ανακατασκευή του ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει, το σασί έχει καθαριστεί καλά και όλες οι αντιστάσεις και οι πυκνωτές αντικαταστάθηκαν εκτός από ελάχιστους πυκνωτές μίκας στο front end. Παραγγέλθηκαν καινούριες λυχνίες από το ebay (δυο σετ των 5 λυχνιών κόστισαν €37,00 μαζί με τα μεταφορικά, πολύ καλή ευκαιρία, περίσσεψαν 5 και για μελλοντικό project). Οι λυχνίες του ραδιοφώνου είναι οι κλασικές octal 12SA7, 12SK7, 12SQ7, 50L6, 35Z5. Τοποθετήθηκε καινούριο τριπολικό καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας με γείωση συνδεδεμένη με το μεταλλικό σασί και κατασσκευάστηκε εξωτερικός μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας 230/125VAC.

Στις επόμενες φωτογραφίες φαίνεται α ανακατασκευή του κυκλώματος καθώς και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες στην τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων. Στην επόμενη ανάρτηση θα ακολουθήσει το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο σε pdf με τις μετατροπές και βελτιώσεις.

----------

Sakan89 (08-07-19)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Εκτός α............... Το ραδιόφωνο αυτό ακολουθούσε τη συνηθισμένη επικίνδυνη τοπολογία της εποχής με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία τον 220V ώστε να μειώνεται η τάση στα απαιτούμενα 110-125V. Η φάση του δικτύου μπορούσε να εμφανιστεί στο σασί με αποτέλεσμα την πρόκληση ηλεκτροπληξίας.
> 
> Η ισχύς λειτουργίας του ραδιοφώνου είναι 30W/110V που σημαίνει ότι στα 220V γίνεται 60W λόγω της θερμικής απώλειας της αντίστασης. Για να μην καεί το ξύλινο κουτί είχαν τοποθετηθεί δυο φύλλα αμιάντου στο επάνω μέρος του κουτιού καθώς και στο πλαϊνό, κοντά στην αντίσταση. Σαν συνολική εκτ................ Στις επόμενες φωτογραφίες βλέπετε την κατάσταση στην οποία ήταν το σασί όταν αποσυναρμολογήθηκε.



 Μπράβο Δημήτρη πολύ καλή δουλειά.
 Να επισημάνω ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις *δεν υπάρχει εσωτερική αντίσταση* για την πτώση τάσης, αλλά τον ρόλο αντίστασης αντικαθιστά *το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας, οπότε ας το έχουν υπ'όψιν οι νεώτεροι*

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το συγκεκριμένο ραδιόφωνο είχε εσωτερική αντίσταση πτώσης τάσης η οποία ήταν κατεστραμμένη. Πολλά ραδιόφωνα εκείνης της εποχής είχαν καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας με τον έναν αγωγό να είναι αντίσταση χρωμονικελίνης ώστε να κάνει την απαιτούμενη πτώση τάσης. Ούτως ή άλλως θα τοποθετούσα εξωτερικό μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης για ασφάλεια αλλά και για αποφυγή των θορύβων που προκαλεί η απευθείας τροφοδοσία από το δίκτυο. Λόγω κάποιου τεχνικού προβλήματος με τον Adobe Acrobat Pro θα συνεχίσω με την υπόλοιπη κατασκευή αλλά μαι με την ανάρτηση του σχεδίου σε pdf μόλις επανεγκαταστήσω τον Acrobat. Τώρα το ραδιόφωνο είναι υπό παρακολούθηση για να διαπιστωθούν τυχόν προβλήματα αλλά για την ώρα δείχνει να εργάζεται κανονικά. Πιθανό να χρειαστεί να τοποθετηθεί ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου στο πάνω μέρος του κουτιού, εκεί που παλιά ήταν το φύλλο αμιάντου, ώστε να διαχέεται καλύτερα η θερμότητα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το ξύλινο κουτί βάφτηκε με σπρέι μάρκας Motip σε τρεις αποχρώσεις: Λευκό περλέ στην πρόσοψη όπως ακριβώς ήταν αρχικά, καφέ στην κάτω μπορντούρα και το υπόλοιπο ξύλο με διαφανές ακρυλικό βερνίκι. Για μη χρωματιστεί σε λάθος σημεία, πρώτα καλύφθηκε με χαρτί και κολλητική ταινία το μέρος του ξύλου που θα εφαρμοζόταν το διαφανές βερνίκι και έπειτα περάστηκαν τα σπρέι. Αφού στέγνωσαν, μετά καλύφθηκαν τα χρωματισμένα μέρη με ταινία και περάστηκε διαφανές βερνίκι το υπόλοιπο μέρος. Εφαρμόστηκαν 4 χέρια χρώμα (λευκό και καφέ) και 3 χέρια βερνίκι. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο χρωματίστηκε και η εξωτερική γυάλινη πλάκα.

Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται το αποτέλεσμα της εργασίας του χρωματισμού καθώς και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες από τη στήριξη των δυο γυάλινων πλακών, της εξωτερικής και της εσωτερικής πλάκας με την κλίμακα συχνοτήτων.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και τελειώνοντας, ο δέκτης ευθυγραμμίστηκε με τη βοήθεια του manual που υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα   http://www.nostalgiaair.org/   ενώ οι αλλαγές που έγιναν φαίνονται στο σχέδιο pdf που επισυνάπτεται. Ο μετασχηματιστής εξόδου δεν έχει καλή απόκριση συχνότητας (100Hz...20kHz +/-3dB) αλλά με 6dB αρνητική ανάδραση η απόκριση συχνότητας είναι τώρα 30Hz...35kHz και ο ήχος πολύ καλύτερος. Η ισχύς εξόδου του ενισχυτή στο όριο που αρχίζει να φαίνεται ο ψαλιδισμός στον παλμογράφο είναι 0,7W. Έπρεπε να είναι περίπου 1,5W αλλά το πρόβλημα μάλλον οφείλεται σε αδυναμία του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Η ευαισθησία του δέκτη δεν είναι ομοιόμορφη σε όλο το εύρος των μεσαίων κυμάτων αλλά με μια κεραία σύρμα οριζόντιο 10m και κάθοδο RG58 δουλεύει πολύ ικανοποιητικά στα μεσαία. Στα βραχέα κύματα η κεραία συντονίζει περίπου στους 7MHz (ραδιοφωνική ζώνη των 41m) και έχει πού καλή λήψη ημέρα και νύχτα.

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη, επεσα επανω στην περιπτωση!
Εχει 2 μερες που αγορασα ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο για αναπαλαιωση.Το μοντελο ειναι το Nordmende Othello 55.Δεν ξερω ποιας χρονιας ειναι.Ερχεται απο Γερμανια, ειναι στο δρομο οποτε δεν ξερω σε τι κατασταση ειναι εσωτερικα και τι θα συναντησω.Εχει και την magic eye που λατρευω!Εξωτερικα ειναι σε καλη κατασταση και δεν του λειπει τιποτα.Φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το μοντελο μπορειτε να δειτε εδω http://dampfradioforum.foren-city.de...thello-55.html
Μου φαινεται οτι ειναι απο τα ακριβα μοντελα της εποχης του, μιας και εχει 3 ηχεια και ενα τουιτερ!Θα σηκωσω θεμα με την αναπαλαιωση του ξεχωριστο.Οποιεσδηποτε πληροφοριες η manual ειναι ιδιαιτερα ευπροσδεκτα.

Οσον αφορα για την δικη σου δουλεια οφειλω να πω οτι ειναι τουλαχιστον αξιοπρεπεστατη, μπραβο σου.Το ραδιοφωνο αν και φτωχικο και στριμωγμενο, το κουτι του ειναι ομορφο, και η ασπρη γριλλια δινει μια ιδιαιτερη ρετρο πινελια που μου αρεσει πολυ.Ας ελπισουμε ο πελατης σου να το ευχαριστηθει.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το ραδιόφωνο δεν επισκευάστηκε για πελάτη αλλά για ένα φίλο μου ο οποίος ανέλαβε το κόστος των υλικών. Τα υλικά της επισκευής κόστισαν συνολικά περίπου €75,00 μαζί με τα χρώματα. Τώρα όμως που το έγραψες, χμμμ... θα μπορούσα να αναλαμβάνω τέτοιες δουλειές και να πουλάω ανακατασκευασμένα ραδιόφωνα με λυχνίες στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου....
Καλή επιτυχία με τη δική σου επισκευή.
Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι το κουτί με το μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς με αυτό από το δέκτη Hallicrafters:
http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthre...F3%EA%E5%F5%DE
Επίσης ότι στην πλάτη του ραδιοφώνου τοποθέτησα ένα κομμάτι κόντρα πλακέ με οπές εξαερισμού για να καλυφθεί ο μηχανισμός.
Πολύ καλό το ραδιόφωνο που πήρες!

----------


## Phatt

Δυστηχως αγαπητε το κοινο για τετοιες δουλειες ειναι ιδιαιτερα συγκεκριμενο, παρ'οτι πιστευω οτι πληρωνουν καλα.Ποσους πιστευεις οτι θα μπορεσεις να βρεις που να θελουν να επισκευασουν το παλιο τους ραδιοφωνο;Η πλειοψηφια τα εχει απλα για διακοσμητικα του σαλονιου...

Επισης, εχεις καμια ιδεα προς τα που να κοιταξω για στοιχεια και σχηματικο;Εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω δωσει 80ε περιπου και αγορασα ενα ραδιοφωνο με δημοπρασια του τυπου "οτι βλεπεις παιρνεις, δεν ξερω αν δουλευει".Στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις τετοιες αγορες ειναι σχετικα επιτυχημενες.Εκτιμω οτι μια συντηρηση θα ειναι απαραιτητη, λογικα οι πυκνωτες και οι αντιστασεις θα ειναι φευγατα απο τις τιμες τους και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα κρατιουνται οι λαμπες...ΚΑΘΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΘΕΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ.Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα ασχοληθω με κατι τετοιο και δε ξερω που παν τα τεσσερα...

Επισης, χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που φωναξα και κλαφτηκα οταν οι δικοι μου ηθελαν να πεταξουν την ασπρομαυρη τηλεοραση-επιπλο του παππου μου.Απο αυτες με την τζαμαρια μπροστα απο την οθονη.Λαμπατη ειναι φυσικα...Θα χαρω να την ξεσηκωσω απο την αποθηκη και να της κανω ενα φρεσκαρισμα  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

> Μπράβο Δημήτρη πολύ καλή δουλειά.
> Να επισημάνω ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις *δεν υπάρχει εσωτερική αντίσταση* για την πτώση τάσης, αλλά τον ρόλο αντίστασης αντικαθιστά *το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας, οπότε ας το έχουν υπ'όψιν οι νεώτεροι*



 Αυτο δεν το καταλαβα τι εννοεις ,ο ρολος της αντιστασης ειναι να κανει την πτωση τασης που χρειαζεται για την ανορθωτρια 35Ζ5 και για τα νηματα που σε αυτα τα ραδιοφωνα πανε εν σειρα,η 35Ζ5 η ανοδος παιρνει απο την μεσαια ληψη τις αντιστασης,το ενα ακρο παει στα 220ν και το αλλο στα νηματα.

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω Παναγιωτη εχω ανακατασκευασει δυο ραδιοφωνα και τα εχω στο  σαλονι πεζουν και τα δυο το ενα ειναι παρομοιο με αυτο που  εφιαξε ο Δημητρης με τις ιδιες λαμπες ακριβως.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εννοώ ότι πολλά "λαϊκά" παλιά ραδιόφωνα με συνδεσμολογία σειράς αντί να έχουν μια μεγάλη αντίσταση (περίπου 500Ω) τοποθετημένη στο σασί, είχαν ένα ειδικό καλώδιο-αντίσταση για τροφοδοσία το οποίο θερμαινόταν κατά τη λειτουργία. Προσοχή γιατί περιέχει αμίαντο! Αυτά τα συστήματα τώρα με τους σύγχρονους κανονισμούς είναι επικίνδυνα αλλά και παράνομα διότι απαγορεύεται μια συσκευή με μεταλλικό περίβλημα ή μεταλλικά εκτεθειμένα μέρη να μην έχει γείωση. Οπότε είναι μονόδρομος η κατασκευή μετασχηματιστή (όχι αυτομετασχηματιστή!) για την τροφοδοσία και απομόνωση από το δίκτυο καθώς και η χρήση τριπολικού καλωδίου με γείωση.
Σελίδες χρήσιμες για ευρωπαϊκά ραδιόφωνα:
http://elektrotanya.com/
http://www.radiotechniek.nl/login/index.php?a=home
http://www.radiodatabase.nl/

----------


## Phatt

Χαιρομαι Θανο θα σε χρειαστω οταν θα βαλω μπροστα την δικη μου επισκευη-συντηρηση-αναπαλαιωση.Ποια μοντελα ραδιοφωνων εχεις ανασκευασει εσυ;

----------


## Thanos10

Εχω φιαξει πολλα για φιλους που τα ειχανε πεταμενα διαφορες μαρκες αυτα τα δυο που λεω ειναι δικα μου.

----------


## Phatt

Ναι βρε Θανο, τα δικα σου, ποια μοντελα-μαρκες ειναι;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αυτο δεν το καταλαβα τι εννοεις ,ο ρολος της αντιστασης ειναι να κανει την πτωση τασης που χρειαζεται για την ανορθωτρια 35Ζ5 και για τα νηματα που σε αυτα τα ραδιοφωνα πανε εν σειρα,η 35Ζ5 η ανοδος παιρνει απο την μεσαια ληψη τις αντιστασης,το ενα ακρο παει στα 220ν και το αλλο στα νηματα.



Προφανώς ήταν κατασκευασμένα για αμερική (110) και είχαν μακρύ καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας γύρω στα 4μ που ο ένας αγωγός ήταν χρωμονικελίνης για να κάνει την πτώση τάσης, χωρίς άλλη μετατροπή. "Καταπράσινο"

----------


## Thanos10

Το ενα ειναι PHILIPS ο αλλο αγνωστη μαρκα κουτι απο αλλου το σασι απο καπου αλλου.

----------


## Phatt

Καταλαβα.Εχω μεγαλη ανυπομονησια να ερθει το δικο μου, πρωτον για το τι θα βρω μεσα και δευτερον εχω αγχος για την μεταφορα, ενα τετοιο πακετο ειναι μεγαλο, ευαισθητο και βαρυ για τους υπαλληλους των ταχυδρομειων...Ελπιζω σε καμια βδομαδα +/- να εχει ερθει...Η συνεχεια επι της οθονης...

----------


## Thanos10

Μερικες φωτο.

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Μπράβο Δημήτρη πολύ καλή δουλιά. Έχω δυο ραδιόφωνα για ανακατασκευή, ένα Blaupunkt F 526 WP Tarantella
και ένα philips BD 522A-22 Jupiter 51 παρόμοιο με το Philips του Θάνου αν υπάρχει κάποιο manual θα με βοηθούσατε.

----------


## jan41

> Και τελειώνοντας, ο δέκτης ευθυγραμμίστηκε με τη βοήθεια του manual που υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα   http://www.nostalgiaair.org/   ενώ οι αλλαγές που έγιναν φαίνονται στο σχέδιο pdf που επισυνάπτεται. Ο μετασχηματιστής εξόδου δεν έχει καλή απόκριση συχνότητας (100Hz...20=kHz =/-3dB) αλλά με 6dB αρνητική ανάδραση η απόκριση συχνότητας είναι τώρα 30Hz...35kHz και ο ήχος πολύ καλύτερος. Η ισχύς εξόδου του ενισχυτή στο όριο που αρχίζει να φαίνεται ο ψαλιδισμός στον παλμογράφο είναι 0,7W. Έπρεπε να είναι περίπου 1,5W αλλά το πρόβλημα μάλλον οφείλεται σε αδυναμία του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Η ευαισθησία του δέκτη δεν είναι ομοιόμορφη σε όλο το εύρος των μεσαίων κυμάτων αλλά με μια κεραία σύρμα οριζόντιο 10m και κάθοδο RG58 δουλεύει πολύ ικανοποιητικά στα μεσαία. Στα βραχέα κύματα η κεραία συντονίζει περίπου στους 7MHz (ραδιοφωνική ζώνη των 41m) και έχει πού καλή λήψη ημέρα και νύχτα.




Τέλεια δουλειά Μάστορα...  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Θάνο νομίζω ότι το μεγάφωνο του ραδιοφώνου σου με τις octal λυχνίες πού είδα στη φωτογραφία έχει αντίσταση 8Ω. Είναι όντως έτσι; Συνήθως οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου των παλιών ραδιοφώνων είχαν υπολογιστεί για 3,2...4Ω οπότε έχεις απώλειες ισχύος 3dB.

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη τον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου για την 50L6 τον αλλαξα γιατι ειχε προβλημα, οντως 8Ω ειναι το μεγαφωνο παιζει μια χαρα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μια ιδέα για το πως ήταν το πρωτότυπο ραδιόφωνο RCA Q10 με κουτί από βακελίτη μπορείτε να πάρετε εδώ:
http://capeoldradio.com/cor_radio.php?radio_box=25395

----------


## Marc

Κούκλα το έκανες!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## smirnis

Σαν νεο μελος πρεπει να τονιζω την χαρα μου που υπαρχουν οπως φαινεται ατομα με  αγαπη στα παλια ραδιοφωνα.
Εχω μια σχετικη εμπειρια καθως ερασιτεχνικα εχω φτιαξει καποια με πολυ ψαξιμο απο το διαδυκτιο.Παρολα αυτα ουτε τα καταλληλα οργανα συντονισμου εχω ουτε τρελες γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα.
Ετσι,διαβαζοντας το σχετικο αυτο αρθρο μου γεννηθηκαν αποριες που ισως με βοηθησουν στην σωστη και πληρη ανακατασκευη ραδιοφωνων.
Σχετικα με το ξυλινο κουτι του ραδιοφωνου θελω να ρωτησω:
1. τα ακρυλικα χρωματα ειναι σε σπρει  η τα εφαρμοζεις με πινελο;
2.Ειναι και το βερνικι σε σπρει  ; Περασες με αυτο και τις χρωματισμενες επιφανειες;

Αναφερεις καπου για  εξωτερικο μετασχηματιστη  απομονωσης.Ειναι δυνατον να αναφερθεις πιο συγκεκριμενα  για αυτο?Το επελεξες καθως το συγκεκριμενο ραδιοφωνο εχει αντισταση για υποβιβασμο του τασης?

Σου μεταφερω τα συγχαρητηρια μου για την πολυ καλη δουλεια σου :Smile: 
Σε ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!

----------


## saks57

Για σας από Πέλλα.
Συγχαρητήρια για την επισκευή του ραδιοφώνου σας, πολύ καλή δουλειά!
Bρήκα στα σκουπίδια ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο RCA 5Q21. Δεν έχει κουμπιά, η πίσω πλάτη λείπει μα το χειρότερο είναι σπασμένη η γυάλινη πλάκα με τις συχνότητες. Τα υλικά από την κάτω πλευρά φαίνονται σε καλή κατάσταση, το μεγάφωνο είναι καλό, το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι που φωτίζει το καντράν είναι καμένο (Νο 47 ντουί)και η λυχνία 50L6 φαίνεται καμένη γιατί δεν πυρακτώνεται- αν είναι αυτό κριτήριο. Η αντίσταση πτώσης τάσης είναι σε καλή κατάσταση μέτρησα την τάση είναι 110 V. Φυσικά δεν ακούγεται απολύτως τίποτα  από το ηχείο. Οι άλλες λυχνίες είναι:12SA7, 12SK7, 12SQ7, 35Z5. Εννοείται ότι από λυχνίες δεν ξέρω τίποτα, από ηλεκτρονικά λίγα πράγματα. Τι προτείνετε για αυτή την περίπτωση; δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πιάνει καλά σταθμούς μου αρκεί ένας. Αν βρεθεί φωτογραφία της γυάλινης πλάκας μπορεί να τυπωθεί μετά πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι γυαλί και να μπει στη θέση του αυτό είναι και το βασικό πρόβλημα. Τις λυχνίες από που τις βρήκατε εσείς για το δικό σας ραδιόφωνο για να παραγγείλω κι εγώ; Για ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι που είναι καμένο τι μπορώ να βάλω;

  Ευχαριστώ
01.jpg Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχω με τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες, θα τις στείλω αργότερα.

  Αθανάσιος

----------


## angel_grig

Για την γυαλινη πλακα τυπωνεις μια διαφανεια inkjet ή laser και την κολλας σε ενα τζαμι και εισαι ΟΚ πολυ φτηνα.Λαμπες και ενδεικτικο λαμπακι βρισκεις στο ebay.Το ραδιοφωνο θελει δουλεια,γιατι πρεπει να αντικατασταθουν οι πυκνωτες,αλλά και άλλα εξαρτηματα (πχ αντιστασεις) ,που πιθανοτατα ειναι εκτος οριων,και μετα ασχολησε με τις λυχνιες.Τα ραδιοφωνα αυτα εχουν υψηλες τασεις και εαν δεν εχεις γνωσεις δεν ξερω εαν μπορεις να το αναλαβεις μονος σου...

----------


## Γιαννης956

Καλημερα σε ολους.Ειμαι καινουργιος φιλος του forum και ζητω την βοηθεια του φιλου "τρελλου επιστημονα" ωστε να μετατρεψω αναβαθμιζοντας την τροφοδοσια παλαιου ραδιοφωνου λυχνιων εν σειρα συνδεσμολογημενων νηματων αντικαθιστωντας την αντισταση πτωσης τασεως δικτυου με τον καταλληλα υπολογισμενο μετασχηματιστη για καλυτερη ποιοτητα και ασφαλεια των χρηστων της συσκευης

----------


## gregpro

Είναι αμερικάνικο ή ευρωπαικό; Είναι διαφορετικά τα βήματα σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## Γιαννης956

Η τοπολογια συντιθεται απο αλυσιδα λυχνιων octal οι γνωστες αμερικανικου τυπου συνδεσμολογιας νηματων σειρας με την χαρακτηριστικη 59L6  στην εξοδο.Πολυ ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση.Ειναι προφανης πλεον η αναγκη χρησης μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας εκτος των αλλων και για λογους ασφαλειας προκειμενου το σασι της συσκευης να μην συνδεεται απ ευθειας με την φαση του δικτυου.

----------


## nick1974

μπορεις βεβαια να βαλεις ενα μετασχηματιστη 1:1 και να κρατησεις το ραδιοφωνο στην original μορφη, ουσιαστικα ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο οσον αφορα την απομονωση, και μπορειςνα τον βαλεις κι εξωτερικα καλυτερα ωστε να μην επεμβεις στο εσωτερικο του

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gregpro

Αφού είναι αμερικάνικο, η αλυσίδα των νημάτων είναι υπολογισμένη για 115 βολτ. Είναι προτιμότερο να ξηλώσεις την αντίσταση που έριχνε την τάση από τα 230 στα 115 και να βάλεις μετασχηματιστή 115 βολτ/100 βατ για να γλυτώσεις τη θερμότητα της αντίστασης (σπατάλη ενέργειας και φθορά του ραδιοφώνου.) Εννοείται πως θα αλλάξεις όλους τους χάρτινους και ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και θα μετρήσεις όλες τις αντιστάσεις. Όσες παρουσιάζουν απόκλιση πάνω από 10% πρέπει να αντικαθίστανται. Η σειρά των λυχνιών λογικά είναι η εξής: 12SA7, 12SK7, 12SQ7, 50L6, 35Z5. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος για το μετασχηματιστή μέσα στο ραδιόφωνο, οπότε αυτός θα είναι εξωτερικός.
ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΠΟΛΛΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΜΙΑΝΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΤΟΥ. ΑΝ ΔΕΙΣ ΑΜΙΑΝΤΟ, ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## p.gabr

> Αφού είναι αμερικάνικο, η αλυσίδα των νημάτων είναι υπολογισμένη για 115 βολτ. Είναι προτιμότερο να ξηλώσεις την αντίσταση που έριχνε την τάση από τα 230 στα 115 και να βάλεις μετασχηματιστή 115 βολτ/100 βατ για να γλυτώσεις τη θερμότητα της αντίστασης (σπατάλη ενέργειας και φθορά του ραδιοφώνου.).



Δεν συμφωνώ με τις αλλαγές,  αλλά εάν θέλεις να τις κάνεις συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που έγραψε ο Κος Γρηγορης μόνο που ο μετασχηματιστής θα είναι αρκετός με 50W

Και κάτι άλλο λειτουργεί το ίδιο  με DC τάση,   η οποία (dc η ac) μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από 90 - 120βολτ

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ερωτηση ,σε πηνεια συντωνισμου,  νομιζω ονομαζωνται συντονισμενα,  αυτα τα ψιλα πινιακια με τη βιδα μεσα , και της εχουν σπασει  σε μετακομηση τι γινεται στην περιπτωση αυτη ? ευχαριστω .

----------


## gregpro

> Δεν συμφωνώ με τις αλλαγές,  αλλά εάν θέλεις να τις κάνεις συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που έγραψε ο Κος Γρηγορης μόνο που ο μετασχηματιστής θα είναι αρκετός με 50W
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο λειτουργεί το ίδιο  με DC τάση,   η οποία (dc η ac) μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από 90 - 120βολτ



Έχετε δίκιο, έπρεπε να είχα αναφέρει πως ο μετασχηματιστής των 50 βατ είναι αρκετός και φθηνότερος από αυτόν των 100 βατ, αλλά επειδή αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα έχουν ισχύ 30-45 watts, ο μετασχηματιστής θα λειτουργεί στα όρια και θα ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά. Η απόφαση βεβαίως είναι του ιδιοκτήτη. Όντως τα 100 βατ είναι υπερβολή για αυτή τη χρήση. Στη θέση του θα έβαζα 80 βατ.

----------


## gregpro

> ερωτηση ,σε πηνεια συντωνισμου,  νομιζω ονομαζωνται συντονισμενα,  αυτα τα ψιλα πινιακια με τη βιδα μεσα , και της εχουν σπασει  σε μετακομηση τι γινεται στην περιπτωση αυτη ? ευχαριστω .



Έχει σπάσει μόνο η βίδα φερρίτη, ή και οι εσωτερικές βόλτες;

----------


## p.gabr

Καλημέρα κύριοι
Η συνολική κατάναλωση σε ρεύμα των ραδιοφώνων αυτου του  τύπου είναι περίπου 220ma θα το δείτε σε αυτό το βίντεο στο πέμπτο λεπτό.
150 για το κύκλωμα των νημάτων και 70 για την υψηλή τάση ,σημαντικός παράγοντας της καταστροφής των ραδιοφώνων αυτών είναι οι διαρροές που αυξάνουν την κατανάλωση και τελικά " μπουρλοτιαζει" η αντίσταση

Εδώ ένα βίντεο επισκευής που αναφερω όλα αυτά
https://youtu.be/PxOGELruSz4

----------


## Γιαννης956

Αγαπητοι φιλοι γεια σας.Πολυ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας.Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω στο σημειο αυτο την γνωμη σας για το αν θα ηταν  προτιμωτερο να χρησιμοποιησει κανεις στην συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη  μετασχηματιστη με δυο περιελιξεις ανεξαρτητες κατα το δευτερευον με κοινο βεβαια πρωτευον ωστε να τροφοδοτουνται αν εξαρτητα τα νηματα σε σχεση με τις υπολοιπες τασεις οπως ανοδικη κλπ.Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## gregpro

Τα ραδιόφωνα αυτά έχουν σχεδιαστεί με γνώμονα την απλότητα. Όπως είπε ο κος Παναγιώτης, λειτουργούν με dc-ac 90-120 volts. Οπότε στη θέση σου θα έβαζα έναν απλό μετασχηματιστή με πρωτεύον 230 βολτ και δευτερεύον 115 βολτ. Τα βατ του μετασχηματιστή τα αποφασίζεις εσύ, ανάλογα τη χρήση που θα κάνεις. Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το μετασχηματιστή μόνο για το ραδιόφωνο, ας είναι 50-80 βατ. Εγώ θα τον έκανα 80 για να μη ζεσταίνεται πολύ. Αν όμως σκοπεύεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το μετασχηματιστή και για άλλες συσκευές από την Αμερική, αποφασίζεις την ισχύ ανάλογα με την κατανάλωση. Εάν τελικά βγάλεις την αντίσταση και βάλεις μετασχηματιστή, βάλε οπωσδήποτε αμερικάνικο φις στο ραδιόφωνο, για να μην το βάλει κάποιος στα 230 βολτ κατά λάθος.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε μετασχηματιστή με δευτερεύον στα 118 βολτ. Η σύνδεση της φάσης στο σασί είναι επικίνδυνη. Αν υπάρχει αμίαντος, προσοχή!

----------

gregpro (09-07-19)

----------


## Panoss

> Αν υπάρχει αμίαντος, προσοχή!



Αυτό πώς μπορεί να ελεγχθεί; 
Υπάρχει κάτι σαν 'τεστ αμίαντου';

----------


## gregpro

Ο αμίαντος πάντα φαίνεται, αρκεί κάποιος να γνωρίζει πως μοιάζει και σε ποιες μορφές απαντάται. Δεν είναι χημική ουσία για να κάνεις τεστ. Τεστ κάνεις μόνο για την ποσότητα αμιάντου στο πόσιμο νερό.

----------


## gregpro

> Το καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε μετασχηματιστή με δευτερεύον στα 118 βολτ.



...Ώστε με φορτίο η τάση να πέσει στα 115 βολτ. Καλά κάνατε και το αναφέρατε κύριε Δημήτρη, επειδή οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές μετασχηματιστών δεν ρωτούν τον πελάτη: "Υπό φορτίο;"

----------


## Panoss

> Ο αμίαντος πάντα φαίνεται, αρκεί κάποιος να γνωρίζει πως μοιάζει και σε ποιες μορφές απαντάται. Δεν είναι χημική ουσία για να κάνεις τεστ. Τεστ κάνεις μόνο για την ποσότητα αμιάντου στο πόσιμο νερό.



Αν ο αμίαντος είναι μέσα στο βακελίτη, πώς φαίνεται;

----------


## gregpro

Μόνο σε βακελίτη πριν τη δεκαετία του '50. Και ο κίνδυνος θα υπάρξει μόνο εάν κάποιος τρίψει ή σπάσει τον βακελίτη. Ενώ όταν υπάρχει ένα χνουδωτό κομμάτι αμιάντου κολλημένο στο εσωτερικό μιας καμπίνας ραδιοφώνου, ακόμα και το άγγιγμα απελευθερώνει ίνες. Ακόμα χειρότερα, όταν το ραδιόφωνο λειτουργεί, ο ζεστός αέρας παρασύρει τις ίνες στο χώρο του σπιτιού. Όσον αφορά τον βακελίτη που είπες, εάν κάποιος καίγεται να μάθει αν περιέχει ίνες αμιάντου μέσα, γίνεται με μικροσκόπιο.

----------

nick1974 (09-07-19), 

Panoss (09-07-19)

----------


## Γιαννης956

Καλημερα σε ολους τους εμπειρωτατους στην τεχνολογια ραδιοφωνων εποχης.Κατα την γνωμη σας ειναι προτιμωτερο για την DC τροφοδοσια του ραδιοφωνου  να  υλοποιηθει απλη ανορθωση κατα την πρακτικη του κατασκευαστη η η πρακτικη της γεφυρας.Θεωρειτε τελος οτι και τα νηματα συνδεσμολογιας σειρας του ραδιοφωνου θα επρεπε να τροφοδοτηθουν και αυτα με DC ταση η ολα ειναι εξ ισου καλα και με AC τροφοδοσια.Τι ειναι αληθεια προτιμωτερο;
8

----------


## gregpro

Ή τροφοδοτείς ολόκληρο το ραδιόφωνο με ac 115V ή με dc 115V. Η διαφορά θα είναι ελάχιστη (θα εξαφανιστεί τελείως ο βόμβος των 50Hz αν το τροφοδοτήσεις με dc, αλλά είναι τόσο ανεπαίσθητος ο βόμβος του ac, ώστε δεν κερδίζεις κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπλέξεις με ξεχωριστές τροφοδοσίες. Σημασία έχει να αντικατασταθούν οι χάρτινοι πυκνωτές, οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές και οι προβληματικές αντιστάσεις. Αν το τροφοδοτήσεις με ac από μετασχηματιστή, όπως προτάθηκε, κράτα την απλή ανόρθωση με λυχνία. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χαλάσεις την ιστορία του ραδιοφώνου. Θα κερδίσεις από την κατάργηση της αντίστασης. Μόνο αυτό. Συμβουλή για τις λυχνίες: Όσοι δεν έχουν λυχνιόμετρο, τις αντικαθιστούν στα τυφλά. Σου παραθέτω τη δική μου εμπειρία: Έχουν περάσει 25 ραδιόφωνα από τα χέρια μου και μόνο 3 φορές πέτυχα προβληματική λυχνία.

----------


## Γιαννης956

Θερμα ευχαριστω για τις τιοσο σημαντικες και ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες.Ζητω για μια ακομη φορσ βοηθεια στα δυο ακολουθα ζητηματα:
Μηπως υπαρχει κατ αρχας καποιος τεχνικος ο οποιος θα μπορουσε να επισκευασει το δευτερο τμημα- περιελιξη η οποια υποθετω φυσιολογικα θα πρεπει να ειναι κυψελοειδης και φαινεται να ειναι κομμενη ενος παλαιου ραδιοφωνου το οποιο μη διαθετοντας ζωνη ληψης μακρων κυματων συντονιζει κατα την μεση συχνοτητα ίστους 200!!! περιπου χιλιοκυκλους.
Κατα δευτερο θα παρακαλουσα ανατρεχοντας στις γνωσεις και την εμπειρια σας για τα χαρακτηριστικα μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας σε αντικατασταση της αντιστασης ισχυος ραδιοφωνου λυχνιων σειρας τυπου U.Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## gregpro

Και τα ραδιόφωνα με λυχνίες της σειράς U την ίδια ισχύ έχουν (30-50w), αλλά η καλωδίωση είναι διαφορετική. Αντί για μια απλή αντίσταση υποβιβασμού, έχουν αντίσταση με λήψεις, ώστε να μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν στα 110, 130, 220, 240 βολτ. Τώρα για την περιέλιξη που ρωτάς, πρέπει να διευκρινίσεις για ποιο πηνίο πρόκειται. Πηνίο κεραίας; Τοπικού ταλαντωτή; Ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας; Υπάρχουν ραδιόφωνα με πάνω από 10 πηνία.

----------


## Γιαννης956

Γεια σας και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Διευκρινιζω οτι προκειται για το δευτερο τμημα της δευτερης μεσης συχνοτητας  του ραδιοφωνου το οποιο δειχνει να ειναι κομμενο.Προκειμενου λοιπον το ραδιοφωνο να λειτουργει εστω και με σχετικα μειωμενη επιλεκτικοτητα το τμημα αυτο εχει γεφυρωθει.Για την ιστορια αναφερω οτι η μεση συχνοτητα του ραδιοφωνου συντονιζει στους 200 !!!.περιπου χιλιοκυκλους γεγονος το οποιο δεν δημιουργει φαινομενα συμβολης αφου το ραδιοφωνο δεν διαθετει μπαντα μακρων κυματων.Σχετικα με τον μετασχηματιστη του ραδιοφωνου λύχνιων σειρας U για του οποιου την ισχυ μου μιλησατε γραψτε μου παρακαλω για την ταση δευτερευοντος και τον τροπο τροφοδοσιας των νηματων AC η DC. Ευχαριστω

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Θαλή επιτρέψτε μου να σας πω ότι κάνετε λάθος για την συχνότητα της μεσης 200κηζ
Το σύνηθες ήταν από 455-475khz έχω βέβαια συναντήσει και με 275κηζ ,και 370 κηζ αλλά αυτοί είχαν διπλό μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στην είσοδο.
Εάν ήταν 200κηζ τότε δεν θα λαμβάνατε τίποτα γιατί η rf θα ήταν συντονισμένη αλλού ,εκτός τούτου θα  ακούγατε τους σταθμούς στα μεσαία σε δύο συχνότητες (είδωλα) Η συχνότητα των 455 καθιερώθηκε έτσι γιατί δίνει είδωλο εκτός μπάντας, δηλαδή συχνότητα λήψης 700κηζ ειδωλο 1610
Όπως και στα fm με if 10,7khz
Kαλη συνέχεια.

----------


## Γιαννης956

Αγαπητοι φιλοι γεια σας.Ζητω και παλι την βοηθεια σας για την ανευρεση του προσωπου που θα μπορουσε να επισκευασει επιτυχως πηνιο μεσης συχνοτητας παλαιου ραδιοφωνου λυχνιων η οποια ειναι κομμενη.Προκαταβολικα ευχαριστω.

----------

